# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Buying im not Amazon stock?

## Yolobimmer

I don't follow the markets much, but noticed Amazon is down huge YTD.

Would you buy some now?

----------


## G-ZUS

yes

----------


## riander5

Great thread title

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

You should buy some TLSA as well.

----------


## Darkane

> You should buy some TLSA as well.



Who was that one guy that went balls into TSLA? He always talked about it

----------


## haggis88

> You should buy some TLSA as well.



Tiziana Life Sciences Ltd - ADR
NASDAQ: TLSA

Tiziana Life Sciences Ltd - ADR
0.58 USD
+0.017 (3.02%)today

certainly cheap stock

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I feel like a alternate title here would be "when tranquilizers and alcohol meet.".

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I take enough shrooms will I understand the OP?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Who was that one guy that went balls into TSLA? He always talked about it



Supe or something.

----------


## SJW

Buying I'm not dinner for my wife this new years.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm buying dinner for not my wife that day.

----------


## SJW

> I'm buying dinner for not my wife that day.



This sounds unpossible.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL all I can see is the title!

----------


## sabad66

> Who was that one guy that went balls into TSLA? He always talked about it



Paging 
@The_Rural_Juror


I hope you got out before it tanked!

----------


## Darkane

I admire the level of gumption and balls that takes. 

I hope he’s not upside down.

----------


## killramos

> Paging 
> @The_Rural_Juror
> 
> 
> I hope you got out before it tanked!



Actually that was gestalt.

RurrJurr was also into Tesla but not to the “I’m borrowing against my house to put it into Tesla” camp.

He was super salty if you called it a financial black hole tho.

----------


## jabjab

Buy LUCID. It's a bargain right now, good long term hold

----------


## Darkane

> Actually that was gestalt.
> 
> RurrJurr was also into Tesla but not to the “I’m borrowing against my house to put it into Tesla” camp.
> 
> He was super salty if you called it a financial black hole tho.



Right, it was Gestalt. 

Good memory

----------


## max_boost

Taking tendies is such a skill

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Right, it was Gestalt. 
> 
> Good memory



From when he said he was all in to peak, he would have made 6x his money. Looks like he was talking a large sum. Hopefully he took some profit, because Tesla is going nowhere but into the toilet with Musk running the show.

Amazon coming back is a no brainer IMO.

----------


## sabad66

Rural Juror also mentioned he put his life savings into it:
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/373...84#post4946884

Rural_Juror = Gestalt = Yolo ?

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Rural Juror also mentioned he put his life savings into it:
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/373...84#post4946884
> 
> Rural_Juror = Gestalt = Yolo ?



I wouldn't own Tesla with your money. I really dont understand the hype companies, so I would never invest my money in them.

----------

